# 2008 Opal good for 225lbs rider?



## mecam (Mar 13, 2006)

Four mouths ago, I bought a 2006 Orca with Ksyrium SLs. After 1-1/2 months and 410 miles later, the seat tube on the frame cracked horizontally towards the middle. Almost seems like a compression type of cracking. My LBS told me my weight was fine and I also called Orbea and they said my weight should have not been an issue. So anyways, a month later, I got my replacement frame for free and it's a 2008 Opal. I can see that the frame seems thicker in diameter but it's still light weight. 16.6lbs rolling bike without gadges.:thumbsup: I hope this one will last. Have you guys heard any other experiences with Orbea with heavier riders 220+? Most of the Orbea riders I see on this forum are 200lbs and under.


----------



## Slave2Gravity (Jul 13, 2007)

You shouldn't have a problem, the frame is roughly 30% stiffer than the Orca, which should provide some added strength and rigidity. 

Just out of curiosity, do you know what were you doing the exact moment it cracked (such as a hard climb in the saddle)? I'd be interested if you were doing something to really torque the frame laterally. In any case, you're in for a really sweet ride!


----------



## mecam (Mar 13, 2006)

Slave2Gravity said:


> Just out of curiosity, do you know what were you doing the exact moment it cracked (such as a hard climb in the saddle)? I'd be interested if you were doing something to really torque the frame laterally. In any case, you're in for a really sweet ride!


I really don't know how it cracked. I just saw it when I was wiping down the frame. I don't remember hitting any pot holes or anything like that. I discovered it the next day after I rode a 60mile "Bike for Breath" charity ride. Orbea agreed it was a manufacture defect and they are very good with their warranty & support. I opt not to get an 07 Orca replacement because I didn't like the way it looked.

Here's a photo of the cracked seat tube.


----------



## mecam (Mar 13, 2006)

Here's the replacement baby... She's so beautiful, I'm even afraid to sit on her.


----------



## dave99ag (Jul 26, 2005)

So they're rolling out 2008 models now? Doesn't look like too many changes for this year.


----------



## mecam (Mar 13, 2006)

dave99ag said:


> So they're rolling out 2008 models now? Doesn't look like too many changes for this year.


My LBS doesn't sell them yet but they recevied this for my replacement because I wouldn't accept an 07 Orca. I talked to Orbea and they said the 08 Opal is pretty much the same bike from 07, just a slight change on the paint scheme.


----------

